
When do YC W16 invites go out? - gingerpolin
Just wondering :)
======
michaelZejoop
\- rejection postmarked 1:59 pm for zejoop.com \- one view of founder video \-
zero views of demo video \- I am a single founder \- this was my third YC
application, all for Winter sessions

~~~
michaelZejoop
\- I don't want to live in a world where someone else is making the world a
better place than Zejoop.com is making the world a better place

------
oucil
Still haven't gotten a yay or nay yet, fingers aching from being crossed so
long ;) I haven't seen anyone say they've been accepted yet on either this or
this
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10467290](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10467290))
thread, only regjections, but a number of others still waiting for an answer
one way or another.

------
RafiZ
If you guys got an interview invite from YC and wish to practice beforehand,
you can do so here: Pramp.com/YC/faq

------
kdboadu
Got rejected too! I want to encourage everyone, it's not the end of the world.
It's normal to be sad, but determination is one of the most valuable traits in
an entrepreneur. I plan to reapply in the next session mainly because of the
invaluable advice YC can give. Good luck guys!

------
weingartner
Has anyone already gotten an acceptance letter?

------
tezer
Rejected. I hope for a better luck next time) Good luck to all you, guys!

~~~
gingerpolin
I got rejected for one of my startups, didnt receieve a yes or no for my other
one. Is that a good thing?

------
sfraise
Tonight by midnight pt

~~~
gingerpolin
am i the only one thats nervous or what?

~~~
sfraise
Not nervous but it just started snowing here so hoping for a reason to get the
hell out of Wisconsin for a while lmao!

~~~
gingerpolin
We just had a terrible rainstorm and I just got water splashed at me by a car
lol.

Lets hope the luck turns around.

~~~
partisan
Fortunately, your entry into YC is completely disconnected from the weather in
your area.

------
sfraise
We got rejected too, on to techstars i guess lol.

------
homefeed
Got Rejected lol

